# DSL modem restarts by itself



## zzwxy589 (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi, Recently, my dsl speedstream 5360 modem has been restarting and reconnecting on its own frequently for no apperant reason. Im also using a router, so that i can get internet on my labtop wirelessly. Everytime time the problem occurs, my router seems to still have connection, becasue the green lights remain on. But the modem as ive said, restarts, and then runs normally again.... that is.. for 15-20 mins. i dont know whats wrong with it, PLZ HELP! thanks a bunch.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you connect with a wired connection directly to the modem, do you still get disconnected? I'd do that to isolate the issue to the router or the modem.


----------



## zzwxy589 (Aug 19, 2007)

My desktop computer is the host PC for the wireless internet on the labtop. so im w/e that means lol, forgive me.. im not a good PC guy ><


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What's the make/model of the router?

I don't understand the statement about the desktop being the host PC, since the laptop should be connecting directly to the router.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I had been having similar problems with my adsl router too .. 
It seems that My ISP have upgraded to ADSL2Plus .. and boosted my speed too. 
My modem-router required a firmware upgrade that no-one bothered to tell me about until I contacted my ISP.
Might be worth a phone call , I suffered for over a week til I decided to call. I knew they had been doing line upgrades of some sort and were issuing warnings about temporary loss of service on an automated message when calling .. I finally decided to ignore the warning and speak to someone .. which is when I got the upgrade news


----------



## zzwxy589 (Aug 19, 2007)

I meant to say before that my labtop is connected wirelessly. My router is a linksys srx 200 /WRT54G X2


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I need to understand better the "modem restarts". Is the modem actually going through a reset sequence? Or are you just losing Internet access for a period of time?


----------



## zzwxy589 (Aug 19, 2007)

well during the "restart" process, the dsl light goes off, and the act light go off, then after a few seconds or so, the dsl will slowly blick back on. same as the act light. then, once they stop doing the little blink thing, im connected and good to go again. Same thing happens anywhere from only 3 times a day, if im lucky, to about 20 times... >< haha


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sounds a lot like the modem is dying.


----------



## zzwxy589 (Aug 19, 2007)

would u suggest me to buy another modem? and that would solve the issue?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

havve you checked with your ISP in case you're line got upgraded to adsl2plus and needs a firmware upgrade. The symptoms sound so very much like those I suffered that I think it might be worth asking.


----------



## zzwxy589 (Aug 19, 2007)

well, i was going to call them just as you said, but.. i have a rather silly problem lol, i dont know my account info off the top of my head, i gotta find that stuff in my bills.... which i gotta find.. haha, but i wonder if i would have to supply them with that info if all id have is just that simple question....


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

When I spoke to my ISP people I just called & gave them my name & phone number. I assumed since they have all my details over there that the only other item that they would ask is my ID number .. which on this occasion they forgot to do ..


----------

